

PayPal needs to learn how to save images for web - marcomassaro

Logged into my PayPal and it showed me a preview message before my account overview.<p>I was appalled at the image quality:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;193IJt1<p>Original image file on PayPal&#x27;s servers:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paypalobjects.com&#x2F;webstatic&#x2F;mktg&#x2F;clickthru&#x2F;ct_seller_buyer_988x383.jpg<p>Looks like PayPal should stop saving images in MS paint....
======
marcomassaro
Clickable

[http://bit.ly/193IJt1](http://bit.ly/193IJt1)

Original image file on PayPal's servers:

[https://www.paypalobjects.com/webstatic/mktg/clickthru/ct_se...](https://www.paypalobjects.com/webstatic/mktg/clickthru/ct_seller_buyer_988x383.jpg)

------
Ellipsis753
Could it perhaps be dynamic? As in maybe they're having high traffic at the
moment or being DDOS'd and so are trying to save bandwidth by shrinking down
there images until they get the problem under control?

------
c_allen
I agree, have been noticing this for a while now. Bush league.

